# new cable co



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

I am in the process of switching cable providers. What is involved in setting up my edge with the new provider. Is as simple as swapping cablecard/ta and re-running guided setup. If so what about my mini and mini vox boxes. thanks.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

As long as your cable company is not providing internet based video they must support cablecard which you would get from them and exactly as you stated...pair it and rerun guided setup


----------

